# PIP in Spain



## KAKADU2001

Hi

My wife and I currently receive PIP. My wife receives the higher enhanced payment for both support and mobility. I receive enhanced payment for everyday support needs.

If we move to Spain would we be still be able to claim PIP?

As another question could my wife and I move to spain with assets of approximately 130, 000 euros. This would be a move where weinitially rent. We do not have private pensions and I would not draw my OAP until July 2021 and my wife Jan 2022.

Regards


John


----------



## Lynn R

KAKADU2001 said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I currently receive PIP. My wife receives the higher enhanced payment for both support and mobility. I receive enhanced payment for everyday support needs.
> 
> If we move to Spain would we be still be able to claim PIP?
> 
> As another question could my wife and I move to spain with assets of approximately 130, 000 euros. This would be a move where weinitially rent. We do not have private pensions and I would not draw my OAP until July 2021 and my wife Jan 2022.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> John


According to the UK Government website, you MAY be able to claim the living component of PIP if you move to Spain (provided you meet the criteria listed, you would need to check with the DWP about that) but the mobility component cannot be claimed if you are living abroad.

https://www.gov.uk/claim-benefits-abroad/disability-benefits

There is also the question of how you would be able to access healthcare (and prove that you have adequate cover in order to be able to register as residents in Spain) as you will both be below state pension age for a few years (and we don't yet know if S1 forms will continue to be issued to UK state pensioners who move to Spain after the UK has left the EU). I believe some people with disabilities can be issued with an S1 but again you really need to check that with the DWP. If you can't get S1 forms to cover both of you, in order to register as Spanish residents you would need to provide proof of comprehensive private health insurance and that would be difficult/very expensive for anyone with pre-existing health conditions to obtain.

With assets of €130,000 you should be able to satisfy the requirement to have sufficient financial resources not to become a burden on the Spanish state in order to register as residents. However, with your income reduced as you wouldn't be eligible for the mobility component of PIP (at least), you would not be able to claim Winter Fuel Allowance or Pension Credit, and would have to pay a proportion of the costs of any medications you take as Spain does not have free prescriptions (even pensioners have to pay 10% although this is capped at €8 per month for those whose income is below €18k per annum), and you would have rent to pay, you should definitely look closely at just how much you would have to live on, not just for the few years until you get your state pensions, but long term. For example, to put it bluntly (sorry, there really isn't any other way to put it) if one of you were to die, could the surviving partner live and pay rent out of one income?


----------



## KAKADU2001

Many Thanks for taking the time to reply.

Your info has been very helpful.

Regards

John


----------



## Juan C

I am almost certain that unless one is qualified for health cover, paid for by DEP, as per an S1, there are no discounts for prescription charges

From what you have posted you will require full health cover insurance. If you have existing medical conditions that might be expensive or even not available. So you need to check

If you get health cover, your savings are very significantly more than you need to apply for EU Citizen Registration 

I would suggest you speak to the DWP office which you deal with now and ask what benefits you would be entitled to if you move to spain


----------



## Lynn R

This is what the UK Government website says about S1 forms in your circumstances:-

"If you are in receipt of an exportable DWP benefit you can request an S1 form the office which pays your exportable benefit.

It is your responsibility to keep the Overseas Healthcare Team or office which pays your exportable DWP benefit up to date with any changes in circumstances which may affect your entitlement to an S1 (E121). When received, register the S1 form with your local INSS office, before you register with your local GP surgery and obtain a medical card.."

So, if as we have suggested, you check with the DWP and they confirm that you are eligible to continue receiving the living component of PIP when living in Spain, then it seems that you would be entitled to S1 forms guaranteeing you state health cover (at least if you move before the UK leaves the EU, that is). As I said earlier, we don't yet know how people who move after that date will fare.


----------

